# Sense 3.0 Themes Check Sensation Threads



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

The title says it all. Search the sensation threads for some awesome themes that work on the sense 3.0 ports use the sensation themes.

I've run two and they work flawlessly on BAMF 4.9

I won't link another site because this one doesn't have any themes for the sensation, but check around ;-)


----------



## ouroborus2012 (Jul 14, 2011)

+1 to that... Worked for me... Unfortunately, the awesome one that I found turned the lock screen circle in to an abomination (an airplane) which was a deal breaker for me... Oh well, the search continues!!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

"ouroborus2012 said:


> +1 to that... Worked for me... Unfortunately, the awesome one that I found turned the lock screen circle in to an abomination (an airplane) which was a deal breaker for me... Oh well, the search continues!!


Lol did one of those lock ring mods fix it


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

They work,and if you flash a custom lock ring after you'll be fine


----------



## seang (Jul 15, 2011)

what sensation threads?


----------



## ouroborus2012 (Jul 14, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Lol did one of those lock ring mods fix it


Dude. how'd you get that to work?? I flashed a custom ring but it laughed in my face and the airplane remained! Is there something fancy that I need to do? Simply flashing it definitely didn't work for me on that skin! Thanks!


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

What lock ring mod did you use ? I used the black with cyan middle, i only see it when i drag up though


----------



## polish23 (Jul 22, 2011)

"altimax98 said:
 

> The title says it all. Search the sensation threads for some awesome themes that work on the sense 3.0 ports use the sensation themes.
> 
> I've run two and they work flawlessly on BAMF 4.9
> 
> I won't link another site because this one doesn't have any themes for the sensation, but check around ;-)


Looked through all the sensation threads and couldn't find any good themes any suggestions


----------



## skruff77 (Jul 19, 2011)

+11111 for this it works great


----------



## richard713 (Jul 30, 2011)

did the same could not find any good apk themes/skins....


----------

